# ACR for LR6 (perpetual)?



## xairbusdriver (May 27, 2017)

I've not found any discussions here concerning importing RW2 files into LR. Previously, I've used PS Elements 11 to open the RW2 file and save as DNG (7.1 and later). These can then be imported into LR. The actual "conversion" is probably simply adding a few bits to the original file and changing the suffix. All I know is that it is faster than a "speeding bullet" without so much as a hint of delay.  Of course, the process of selecting a batch of files, dragging them into the Elements window, clicking Select all, then the Save button and finally pressing return *does* take some time! 

I suspect that this is partly Adobe "encouraging" me to use CC. I can see that ACR is now at version 9.10+. And the download page plainly states it is for CC versions of LR and PS...


----------



## clee01l (May 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.  RW2  are LUMIX raw file from various Panasonic cameras.  Camera support by model is found at this link Cameras supported by Camera Raw.
 Even the most recent Panasonic camera are supported with LR6.10.1  I'm sure you will find yours in this list. 
That means that you can import your RW2 files directly into LR and PSE is not required.  You also do not need to convert the RW2 files to DNG.


----------



## xairbusdriver (May 27, 2017)

Thanks for the "Welcome".

I agree that the RW2 format is supported by LR. My camera model is displayed in the Metadata on a DNG. The Adobe 'camera's supported' page lists the camera as needing the 7.2 plugin and/or v 4.2 of LR. Here's  a screen shot showing why I'm confused and a bit frustrated.





In fact, the image files *do show up* for a very brief instant, so I know I've navigated to the correct location. But as soon as LR 'sees' the format, it 'decides' not to allow the import. Other formats seem to import fine; jpeg/tif/psd and, of course, dng.

I usually first assume that I have caused the problem and double-check my settings. But this is the same response that I had in LR v6.0, nothing changed with 6.10 except that I had moved things a bit and changed folder names. (_a clue to my problem_) I decided to simply 're-introduce' LR to my images (_another clue?!_), thus the frustrations with RW2 file importing.

If this is simply a CC only function, I'll just live with it. I simply can't justify $10/mon for my limited use of LR.

Thanks! Hope you're having a great weekend *not* trying to solve others problems!!


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 27, 2017)

Uncheck the "Don't import suspected duplicates" and look under "all photos" not "new" and see if that's the issue (then if it is figure out why).


----------



## xairbusdriver (May 27, 2017)

I'll try both, one at a time. I'm pretty sure I've already tried both, but those are simple methods (just like me!). 

later...
OK! Give that poster the prize!!  As I implied, I knew it was something stupid I probably did!  The test images are, indeed, displayed with "duplicate blocking" turned OFF!

Now I have two questions to research:
1. Where are they? I'm sure I saw a thread about finding duplicates. I'll go search for that.
2. How did I get the duplicate "RW2" files into LR's catalog the first time? Perhaps I had disabled checking for duplicates.   First to find the 'find my stupid duplicates' thread.


----------



## xairbusdriver (May 27, 2017)

Downloaded and installed he open source *Teekesselchen plugin* even though it says "It requires Lightroom 3.x, 4.x, 5.x or CC 2015" and LR is now up to 6.1. Tested it on a small group and did not see any *blue smoke*! Selected the main image source and the plugin found 566 duplicates and marked them and created a Collection cleverly labeled "Duplicates". Now to let my wife look through them since she has nothing better to do. I like to let her help me so she feels needed!

Thanks, again, for the speedy and helpful suggestions!


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 28, 2017)

If we didn't all make mistakes occasionally, what would we talk about in these forums.  Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 29, 2017)

xairbusdriver said:


> Downloaded and installed he open source *Teekesselchen plugin* even though it says "It requires Lightroom 3.x, 4.x, 5.x or CC 2015" and LR is now up to 6.1.



Yep, that's fine, LR6 is the same code as LR CC 2015.


----------

